# 6 weeks pregnant GSD off her feed



## jayveechun (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi guys

My GSD is 44 days pregnant today. Her belly is rounder and her tuck-up is almost gone, her vulva is getting softer/puffy and more "limp" on the tip. As of today, she's showing signs of digging on the floor, which I'm attributing to the beginning of her nesting behavior. This is her first litter, and as always with my other dogs, we took all tests to ensure she is in condition to be a mum.

However a few days ago, she decided she didn't want to eat anymore. Which is odd because she didn't really get morning sickness during her 3rd and 4th week. My pregnant goldens from before would be ravenous by now. Not my GSD.

A week before this low-appetite spell, we already increased her kibble by a cup. I feed her Petcurean's Go Natural Chicken formula, which she has always loved.

But now, at 6 weeks, she is so hard to feed. She'd only eat half her meal and it would literally take 40 minutes before she even bothers to start eating it. (This breaks my 20-minute rule in general, wherein finished or not I take the dish out after 20 min. She's excused given her pregnancy)

Of course I considered that her tummy is full of pups so I started to feed her three times. That didn't work, resulting to three half eaten meals wherein each time it would take about 40 minutes of staring at her food before she eats it.

Kindly asking for your help. Is this normal? I find it very frustrating especially now that it's the last 3 weeks and the pups are supposedly increasing in size the most.

Or a late case of morning sickness?

Thanks.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How many times per day are you feeding her? If only once it may just be too much food. I had one female that got picky about certain foods in late pregnancy, but none that stopped eating all together. It is rare that a bitch will starve herself. 

Other than feeding her more meals per day you might want to have her checked over by a vet. If nothing is wrong she may just not be as hungry as you think she should be.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you SURE she's pregnant? Did you have an ultrasound done?
It would worry me that she's not eating...could be a health issue?
I think I'd have to have the vet check her. JMO.
 Kat


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Just curious, is this the same dog you had posted about in June?
 Kat

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...4476-pregnant-gsd-not-eating.html#post2503313


----------

